# Horrible Accident



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

Please say a few prayers for my next door neighbors. There was a horrible accident there last night. Gail, our neighbor was out working her horse when I went pass there farm, we waved, that was about 6pm, about 7:15pm, we heard alot of sirens going and then the rescue squad took off. The squad building is only one road over from our farm, so we can hear it every time. It seemed like they barely turned the sirens on, and they shut them off, so we knew it was close to us. I live 20 acres off a main hyway, so we thought a accident. Found out early this morning, Gails husbands' bull got out, and Gail went to corner him on horseback, at the far end of the field, which is only about 20 acres from us. She was on her cell with her hubby, and apparently he was going to shoot the yearling bull calf. (still not sure why he was going to shoot this yearling) anyways,she told him to go ahead and shoot, he shot and the bullet hit/killed the bull, and somehow went thru the calf and also hit and killed Gail. Everything is under investigtion. She worked as a dispatcher for our sheriff's dept. I feel so sorry for what her family is going thru. She left behind a husband, a 17 yr old son, and a 14 year old daughter. She worked with the 4H kids alot and there horses. Her and her daughter loved there 5 horses and there dogs. I sure did lose a good neighbor. So , please if you have any prayers left could you spare one for Gails family. Corinne


----------



## bingo (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh my that is horrible. Was he shooting from far enough away they needed to be on cell phones? Well I am sure you do not know the answer to that. I am very sorry for her family and kids.


----------



## wildoak (Sep 27, 2008)

What a bizarre and tragic accident. They are certainly in my prayers.

Jan


----------



## Sixstardanes (Sep 27, 2008)

How horrible


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not sure where he was shooting from but they only own 40 acres, and there house is in the middle along with the barn. So I would think it was from that area. My guess would be about 20 acres away from each other I am going over tomorrow (today all the family members are there) so maybe I will find our more.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh my.....I am so sorry to hear of this tragic loss. I feel so bad for her family, and for you guys for losing a good friend. I will say a prayer, and light a candle for Gail tonight.


----------



## CyndiM (Sep 27, 2008)

Keeping her family in my prayers. What a horrible tragedy.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

How utterly horrible and tragic for everyone.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh no what a freak accident. Prayers for the family and also yours to be strong for your friends.

God bless


----------



## crponies (Sep 27, 2008)

How horrid! I will certainly pray for this family.


----------



## Magic (Sep 28, 2008)

That is truly awful!



My prayers for the family and all who know them.


----------



## Miniv (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG......The poor man must be going through h*ll.......My heart and prayers go out for him and their two children.


----------



## kimbell (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that completely knocked the air right out of me. It is such a terrible thing to have happened. I know that husband is devastated and the kids, just let them know that we are praying for them.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG



That is horrible!! I can't imagine why they would be shooting it in such close range to homes and other properties, let alone with someone else out there within range and direction of the shooting. That is just terrible... I just wonder what happened and feel so awful for the family and what they must be going through.


----------



## Charley (Sep 28, 2008)

So sad. I will keep the family and their friends in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mona (Sep 28, 2008)

OH! Oh my gosh! That is terrible! That poor family must be totally devastated. Sending my prayers and condolences.


----------



## Sonya (Sep 28, 2008)

How very sad...sending prayers. When I started reading the story I was expecting that the bull had hurt someone when it got loose, I never expected the tragic result that followed. What a very freak thing...they will all be in my thoughts.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh Corinne! What a horrable accident! I'll definately keep the family in my prayers!

Leya


----------



## Barbie (Sep 28, 2008)

Prayers for the family and friends of Gail. What a horrible tragedy.

Barbie


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 28, 2008)

OH had sad and horrible



Please keep us posted on any updates you may hear


----------



## horseplay (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh my, that is so awful. I can't imagine the suffering that family is going through




. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Marty (Sep 28, 2008)

I cannot even comprehend such a freak accident. That poor family has a terrible road ahead. My sympathys to them all.


----------



## joyenes (Sep 28, 2008)

OH I'm so sorry to hear about such an awful accident. The poor family will need lots of prayers for several months to come. So sorry



Joyce


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 28, 2008)

What a a horrible thing to happen! Sending prayers to all of you, please keep us updated on this poor family.

Missy


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 28, 2008)

That is so terribly sad! My heart just breaks for this family. Prayers are there for all. I can't imagine.





God bless,

Joan


----------



## Reble (Sep 28, 2008)

for all the family


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. JIm and his family are just completely torn up over this. I cant even begin to think what Jim must be feeling. They were a very close religious family. I am going to print this off and give it to Jim (Gails hubby) and the kids. I stopped over there today, but he has alot of family members staying with him. I told him and his daughter if they need any help with the horses or anything, I am as close as a phone call. This wasnt really close range shooting, Gail had the bull cornered at the far backside of there field and there are no homes back there at all. It goes into a wooded area. From what I was told this wasn't a very friendly bull and Jim was afraid it would go thru the fence and run the area and possible hurt someone. (We live in a resort area, and there is a HUGE lake surrounded with homes just beyond our farm. Alot of people still are coming up for the weekend. So this bull wouldnt of had far to travel and possible hurt someone) Nothing has been on the TV, radio or newspapers. I do know there is a on going investigation into it since she was a employee of our sheriffs dept. I also know she was a excellent rider, and definitely knew how to handle a gun..and safety factors that go along with that. She carried a gun every day at work. I just keep thinking..on horseback (a saddlebred) she would of been sitting so much higher up then the bulls back would of been, so this definitely was a freak accident, and I think everytime I go past the field I will think of her and seeing her just 1 hour before this all happened on her horse waving and enjoying her ride. Such a shame. I will update when I find out more. Thank you for all the prayers. It means alot. Corinne


----------



## Candleliteranch (Sep 29, 2008)

What a horrendously tragic accident! My thoughts and prayers are with the family and with you corrine.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Sep 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 29, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to this family for their tragic loss. They have a rough road ahead of them and I am so glad you are there as a

supportive neighbor and remember even when people say they don't need help, often times they just don't feel like they can ask.... I know when my

Mom passed away unexpectedly, Dads neighbors brought over food, paper plates, etc to his house and it was very, very thoughtful and very much appreciated......esp because we had family all converge and nobody wanted to cook or do dishes, etc.

Hugs to you for helping them.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 30, 2008)

What a devastating thing to have happen to a family. I sure hope the local authorities will offer him the assistance he will need going forward to deal with this. Even though it was an accident he will have such a hard road to travel going

forward. I can't even imagine what this will do to him. He needs all the love and support he can get plus alot more to get thru this horrible experience.


----------



## River Wood (Sep 30, 2008)

Soo soo sorry to hear. What a tragic situation.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 30, 2008)

Saying a prayer for Gail's family and friends. I can't even imagine the pain they must be feeling.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm still praying for all the family. I know there are a lot of wonderful people on the forum who are praying as well. We have such a wonderful forum family.

God bless,

Joan


----------

